# Error while building Freebsd kernel



## zero (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,
I'm trying to update my kernel 8.0-STABLE


```
freebsd# csup -g -L 2 /etc/krnl-sup
freebsd# make buildkernel KERNCONF=BSDKRNL 

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for BSDKRNL started on Sun Jan 10 16:01:10 UTC 2010
--------------------------------------------------------------
[...]
lex -t   /usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_scan.l > aicasm_scan.c
gcc43 -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -nostdinc -I/usr/include -I. -I/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm 
-std=gnu99  -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith 
-Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wunused-parameter -Wchar-subscripts -Winline -Wnested-externs 
-Wredundant-decls -Wno-pointer-sign -c aicasm_scan.c
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_scan.l:839: error: 'input' defined but not *** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BSDKRNL.
*** Error code 1
```

What is wrong ?


----------



## Oxyd (Jan 10, 2010)

zero said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I'm trying to update my kernel 8.0-STABLE
> 
> 
> ...



Are you perhaps using custom compiler/compiler flags?  That is not supported and you are expected to fix any errors yourself, if you want to use non-default compiler or flags.

If you don't think that is the case, show your /etc/make.conf.


----------



## zero (Jan 10, 2010)

I tried with default gcc (4.2.1) and It works with/without custom compiler flags.
So, It doesn't compile with gcc 4.3.5


----------

